# late period, spotting, cramping and neg pregnancy tests...whats going on??



## tori2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Im totally new to this forum, but hopefully there is someone out there that can help or who has experienced something similar.
ok here, is my background: i have 2 children, aged 8 and 5, both conceived naturally within 12months.
my partner and i (same partner) have been ttc for 18mths. i came off the pill and had 4 periods within this time. got all the normal tests etc done and have been diagnosed with PCOS and thin lining. i was put on clomid and produced follicles but they told me the lining was way to thin and to abstain from intercourse.
so the next month i started on tamoxifen.
had my scans on day 13 and 16 and was told there were 2 good sized follicles and to basically stay indoors and get to business lol. 
because my periods were so irregular its hard to know when i am late, although i am currently on day 31, no period but very light spotting on day 30 and quite bad cramps. i have taken 3 preg tests this week, all neg...and it's driving me nuts because i am secretly getting my hopes up thinking maybe the spotting was an implant bleed. 

what do any of u girls think?
sorry to be rambling on ladies


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Tori, at your day 16 scan, were you told how big your two follies were?  Through IUI, I was always told that my eggs would not be released (i.e. I would not ovulate) until my follies were 20mm+.  And that follies grow between 1-3mm per day so you can kind of work out approximately when you would have ovluated this month.  I normally ovulated around day 18-20 and AF would not arrive until day 32-34.  Good luck.


----------



## tori2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

hi bubbilicious, 

thanx for replying.
i have no idea what size the follicles were. still no sign of AF, although i ended up in hosp yesterday. the cramps that i have been havin have been really unbearable so went to get those checked out.
p.s - took another 2 preg tests and they were both very faint positive  

got my bloods done at the hosp to check if there was any bleeding inside and everythin came back clear thank god....but even they were unsure if im preg or not, so i have been referred to the early preg clinic next week. tryin so hard not to get my hopes up too much, but gettin a few other well known symptoms, i.e sore boobs, bloated, emotional lol etc...

thanx again, best of luck to u too x

the waiting is an absolute killer


----------

